# Blown It Juice Manor : July 2012



## Mars Lander (Jul 13, 2012)

Hellooo, we were well excited for this as Highland House was 12032 miles away and we really wanted to sample clutter I'd spotted and cajoled something a little closer.

An ageing old place full of personal possessions and it's own time warp bubble for this reason I cannot name or locate this place, please just enjoy this briefest of glimpses as we did.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++

Pull up a chair take the weight off after all it was a looong walk here







We have a well stocked pantry so maybe we can rustle up something for ya dins dins fancy T REX






If you can find room on the table to sit down and eat your cobwebs , mind me singer






What your cold? its the middle of bleedin summer, oh yes I forgot we are in the UK stand by the fire, not lighting it tho the whole place i'l go up, have a care.






Ok , ok your missing Big Brother , we'll stick the telly on but am afraid we only going to be watching 'Bullseye' in keepin with the time locale plus Jim Bowen is ACE!!






Shhhh... walks in "Theres some one coming"

"oh Sh*t" our splore and dream is over.

Mr Angry farmer walks in with the FBI " What do you think your doing?" 

We have to leave not before a bit of a ticking off and a search and we never got to go upstairs......Oh noo's , what a bummer dudes.

Good job I didnt have my gasmask on and Ssshhhh... didnt wear her vintage nighty can you imagine if they walked in then lool. "Say Cheese everybody" bwaahaa

Farewell beatiful kitchen...






We never got to do the close ups at 50mm , or do our staged props shots , what a waste , we wont be back 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS DENIED !!! ++++++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2012)

What a find, we were so excited when we first walked into this fantastic place, the photographic opportunities were immense. Everywhere we looked there was clutter, old magazines mixed in with long lost memories now covered in a layer of dust. Nicknacks once treasured now forgotten. An interesting short explore but at the same time saddened that all this had been left behind.




































]















We came back down to earth from our urbex heaven with a bump when mr plod walked in, leaving our elation behind like the long lost shoe in the hallway.​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 13, 2012)

What a shame he bloody turned up! I had heard that the farmer was getting a bit tougher on people though 

One thing... 12032 miles? I mean Twelve Thousand Miles! Where on earth do you live...maybe a typo though 

Great stuff both, cheers for posting what you managed to see!


----------



## abel101 (Jul 13, 2012)

wow!
thats all!


----------



## Ha.zel (Jul 13, 2012)

What an immense find and beautiful photos


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 13, 2012)

Fantastic write up and stunning shots from you both !


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 13, 2012)

Good work you both,looks an interesting place,pity you didn't see upstairs


----------



## kehumff (Jul 13, 2012)

Really nice shots, you two really get around eh


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

ohhhh lovely report and images..


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 13, 2012)

Truly truly scrumptious


----------



## sonyes (Jul 13, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> One thing... 12032 miles? I mean Twelve Thousand Miles! Where on earth do you live...maybe a typo though



Lol 

Back to the the post......WOW!! Truly epic pics from you both, and a great write up. Such a shame you were 'interrupted', how inconsiderate 

Thanks for sharing this lovely place.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice pictures , good stuff for the short time you was in .

Blown It Juice Manor, ha ha was nana with ya . Blown it juice LOL!!!!.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Lol
> 
> Back to the the post......WOW!! Truly epic pics from you both, and a great write up. Such a shame you were 'interrupted', how inconsiderate
> 
> Thanks for sharing this lovely place.



Indeed, very inconsiderate!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


> Good work you both,looks an interesting place,pity you didn't see upstairs



ThanksWe were gutted,such a great find so much more to see and we didnt do it justice at all


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Really nice shots, you two really get around eh



ThankyouIts rather addictive this exploration business


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 13, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Nice pictures , good stuff for the short time you was in .
> 
> Blown It Juice Manor, ha ha was nana with ya . Blown it juice LOL!!!!.



Can you imagine if she had haha.

Thanks for your kind feedbax everyone, to avoid confusion as some people think this is Bull Manor / Fur House / Highland Manor / Disney World it isn't its a completely different place and i cant say where it is for a number of reasons 

Thanks again


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2012)

What an amazing house! Superb photos.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 13, 2012)

Good stuff Both 

I absolutely LOVED this place!! I think I prefered it over Red Bull/Furhouse/etc in all honesty......


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 13, 2012)

Ratters said:


> Good stuff Both
> 
> I absolutely LOVED this place!! I think I prefered it over Red Bull/Furhouse/etc in all honesty......



Cheers  but come on Fur House !!!, I saw another set from there yesterday and my jaw dropped even further than I thought possible, I gotta get there soon but its such a drive and into the unknown and SHOTGUNS never mind bulls haha


----------



## centralheatking (Jul 13, 2012)

*Wow*

such a delicate treatment of your subject - what camera and settins ? i am in awe 

centralheatking


----------



## Timster1973 (Jul 13, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Cheers  but come on Fur House !!!, I saw another set from there yesterday and my jaw dropped even further than I thought possible, I gotta get there soon but its such a drive and into the unknown and SHOTGUNS never mind bulls haha



The latest is that the farmer got someone yesterday and the police were called. The place has been sealed again, just like before. Amateurs considering they were caught at midday.

All in the space of a week - we were there last Saturday at 4am and IN. Not sure if you will see much more if the stories are true.


----------



## nelly (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent report, it's really nice to see both the HDR and the un-bastardised shots in the same report, brilliant, love them both and a stunning location, would love to see this soon


----------



## deesidegranite (Jul 14, 2012)

Fantastic photos - how did you edit them to get that great effect ?


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 14, 2012)

*Sterling work you pair!
Shame you was rumbled eh...*


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 14, 2012)

It utterly astounds me seeing these kinds of reports. I've yet to find such a place though. One day perhaps..


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great set of images from both sets !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 14, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Sterling work you pair!
> Shame you was rumbled eh...*



Thankyou. Oh it was a shame, we should have gone around all the rooms quickly first,to get at least one shot of each, i always spend soo much time in one room. A lesson has been learned!


----------



## shane.c (Jul 14, 2012)

Good photos thanks for posting, keep posting.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 14, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Oh it was a shame, we should have gone around all the rooms quickly first,to get at least one shot of each, i always spend soo much time in one room. A lesson has been learned!



It's hard not knowing how to play it. Although we didn't get caught we were chasing the sunset and I just about managed to get enough .But like you say I too could of spent a couple of hours in each room.
Good stuff.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 15, 2012)

We both thought now we are in , we're sorted and no one know wer'e in, never had it happen like that before and without warning , BUSTED!, we would of been in here till last light easily


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 15, 2012)

Seen this before, very few know about it  Still, cracking photos


----------



## Apogee14 (Jul 16, 2012)

excellent snaps


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

Truely magical photos of a great splore....luv the processing spot on


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your wonderful feedback guys much appreciated, jusr back from a wales splore tour with scary amounts of piks to go through


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 30, 2012)

The first set are a bit ott with the PP for my taste but the second lot of pics are stunning


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 30, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Thanks for all your wonderful feedback guys much appreciated, jusr back from a wales splore tour with scary amounts of piks to go through



*Pull yer finger out and get em posted! Want to see!! *


----------

